# anybody using tunnelbroker ipv6 with the new kimsufi2g



## agentmishra (May 26, 2015)

just to experiment, i tried to add a /64 ipv6 from tunnelbroker in my kimsufi which has a /128 ipv6 by default.

but did not get success...

when i add the details as per tunnelbroker

and do this --- /etc/init.d/networking restart

i get this error...

[warn] Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not re-enable some interfaces ... (warning). [....] Reconfiguring network interfaces...RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth0. RTNETLINK answers: File exists RTNETLINK answers: File exists done.

the new ipv6 shown up in the ifconfig able to ping the ipv6 set from within the box.

but unable to ping the new ipv6 ips from outside the box...

i am using debian7.0 as os...

any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------

